# The Gate of the Port / Gate of the Sea (Ρόδος)



## silver frog

Greetings. I would like to know the Greek name of this gate in Rhodes:





> The Gate of the Port, or Gate of the Sea, southern to Ippokratous square, has two defensive towers, dominating the port.


(full text)


SAdly the text above only provides the name translated in English. I managed to retrieve most of the other names of the other gates, and other places to see, but I can't find anywhere the Greek name of this gate. Could you please help me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## cougr

silver frog said:


> Greetings. I would like to know the Greek name of this gate in Rhodes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (full text)
> 
> 
> SAdly the text above only provides the name translated in English. I managed to retrieve most of the other names of the other gates, and other places to see, but I can't find anywhere the Greek name of this gate. Could you please help me? Thank you in advance.



Hi silver frog, I'm quite certain that it doesn't have a specific name and is generically referred to by the Rhodians as either Θαλασσινή Πύλη (Sea Gate/Gate of the Sea) or Πύλη του Λιμανιού(Gate of the port/harbour).


----------



## silver frog

cougr said:


> Hi silver frog, I'm quite certain that it doesn't have a specific name and is generically referred to by the Rhodians as either Θαλασσινή Πύλη (Sea Gate/Gate of the Sea) or Πύλη του Λιμανιού(Gate of the port/harbour).



Thanks cougr! That's what I was looking for, "Πύλη something", to refer to this gate in Greek. Thank you very much!

Incidentally, is there a difference between Θαλασσινή and πόντου? (I was expecting the name to be along the line of πόντου Πύλη or something...)


----------



## cougr

silver frog said:


> Incidentally, is there a difference between Θαλασσινή and πόντου? (I was expecting the name to be along the line of πόντου Πύλη or something...)



Πόντος is an ancient Greek word meaning sea. In modern Greek, the sea is referred to as θάλασσα.


----------



## makot

Πόντος nowadays is only used when speaking of Εύξεινος Πόντος, which is the Greek name for the Black Sea (although we also say Μαύρη Θάλασσα). Slightly irrelevant, but I thought I might add it as extra info.


----------



## silver frog

cougr said:


> Πόντος is an ancient Greek word meaning sea. In modern Greek, the sea is referred to as θάλασσα.



Thank you! I wasn't aware Πόντος was no longer used. 



makot said:


> Πόντος nowadays is only used when speaking of Εύξεινος Πόντος, which is the Greek name for the Black Sea (although we also say Μαύρη Θάλασσα). Slightly irrelevant, but I thought I might add it as extra info.



Thanks Makot for the information!


----------



## ireney

Well, not by itself. Apart from Εύξεινος Πόντος ("Hospitable Sea", a euphemism), it also "survives" in words such as "ποντοπόρος" (sea-faring; used for ships made for the open sea, for oceans) and, of course, by itself, poetry.


----------



## silver frog

Thanks ireney!


----------

